
Show HN: Coronavirus Stats Visualized - lex_zaitsev
https://coronavirus2020.live/
======
unmdplyr
Could you also please show infection cases/deaths within China alone? I've
noticed something weird in the data reported from inside China (at least the
WHO SitRep values). It seems like they are following a quadratic trend (R^2 =
0.96), while the rest of the world is following an exponential trend. Your own
graphs show exponential in the World stats.

------
lex_zaitsev
Made it just in a few hours with Google Sheets and data studio. The hardest
part was collecting data and fixing inaccuracies in WHO reports :)

~~~
Thereminist
Good job, never used Data studio, it looks like a nice way to make quick
prototypes. I wonder if anyone might be interested in using a single API to
get all the data instead of scraping it from different sources at this point.
The API I did for my project
([https://coronavirus.gg](https://coronavirus.gg)) might serve this purpose,
if anyone is interested...

